# DCC control by Bachmann



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

first I will be running 2 locos on my layout under construction. I want to do just basic sounds. I have a Kato SD70ACe that will be getting a Digitrax SDN144K1E card.The instructions make it look like my Bachmann is useless.Being retired I can`t jump to the store and buy the "latest". The Bachmann instructions are a kinda vague plus I did buy this some years ago. So, will this work or do I need to upgrade to what the "Big Boys" are using?


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm guessing you have a Bachmann EZ command. I've never seen one and have no idea what they can do. There is several other options out there like the Digitrax DCS 53. With that one you can add a UT2 throttle to control your 2nd train.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I used an ez command a few years ago and to me it seemed pretty straight forward if my memory serves me right. Loco select enter number of loco if different from default 3 and there you go. And I think it had buttons for sounds from the loco like horn, bell etc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes your Bachmann EZ DCC system will operate your
new loco...with sound. Check your EZ manual for
instructions. The sound is activated using the YELLOW
button and appropriate key. You can run several non
sound locos at the same time with the EZ, each
individually controlled. 

The EZ controller cannot make adjustments to the
digital innards of the decoder. This may be
what your decoder instructions might be
referring to. If you encounter problems, a
local dealer or train club could help you.

Don


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

DonR said:


> Yes your Bachmann EZ DCC system will operate your
> new loco...with sound. Check your EZ manual for
> instructions. The sound is activated using the YELLOW
> button and appropriate key. You can run several non
> ...


thanks for that info. will reread Bachmann manual. working on layout itself for now. will get into that when I get some running track.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Depending on the vintage of your Bachmann set it may or may not have much to say about sound. The EZ Command came out right about the time sound started to became popular and the EZ Command was more about getting trains on rails. You are limited in what number you can give your engines and it doesn’t support 4 digit addressing (at least the older ones didn’t). I honestly think you would be best getting a starter set from Digitrax or Nce. I’m in the Digitrax car personally since you can keep upgrading it more and more, where the NCE entry level set is limited. Used DCS51 can be had for around $100=$150 and new DCS52 is around the $225 price tag. Avoid the DCS50 as it has limited functions (it has a single row of function buttons where the 51 has 2 rows).


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

you can build a nice dcc++ex system for under $80 bucks , you do need a computer to set it up. but thats easy and it works fantasic best part is you can use your phone for a throttle if you have the wireless part along with the build or use jmri on a computer of some sort...


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Get an MRC system, they're cheap and super duper easy to use. Prodigy Advanced Squared is a great starter. Full functionality, walk around cab, upgradable, so easy to use the instructions are written on the back of the controller. I love mine on the bench and the one I run trains with


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

While I agree that MRC makes great units (I have a Prodigy Wireless; my son has an Express2), I don't support the "just buy this" approach to answering questions about a DCC unit. He already has the Bachmann; when he realizes the limits of that system, it will be time to recommend a better one. Until then, let's help him with what he has.

And the "just build your own" approach? Yeah, it's great that it can be done very cheaply, improvement. Way overrated. Many people just don't have the time or inclination to get deep into the electronic aspects of it, let alone having to use a computer.

As far as the "you can just use your phone" part, for me, that is a classic example of misappllication of technology. Fine control is difficult on a touch screen, and it has no haptic feedback like knobs or buttons do. It forces you to look at it to do anything, and most operators want to watch their trains, not look down at a phone. It may be right for some, but it's definitely not a universal improvememt.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

CTValleyRR said:


> As far as the "you can just use your phone" part, for me, that is a classic example of misappllication of technology. Fine control is difficult on a touch screen, and it has no haptic feedback like knobs or buttons do. It forces you to look at it to do anything, and most operators want to watch their trains, not look down at a phone. It may be right for some, but it's definitely not a universal improvememt.


 A prime example of this happened to a layout owner here locally, a few years ago. He had DCC++ with 4 old cell phones as throttles. His 10'X20' N scale layout would accommodate 4 operators and after a few sessions, couldn't get anybody to come to his sessions. As CTValley stated, it very hard to control the trains while doing switching moves and had some crashes and derailments. I lent him my extra CVP Esay DCC command station, a Booster, and 4 wireless throttles with receiver, for a session. Then he realized how much more fun his operators had working his layout. He has since bought a Digitrax system with 4, UT throttles and has no problem getting operators now.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Once he needs to program a loco, he has exceeded the capabilities of his current unit. That will happen very quickly with the EZ Command. 

Running trains on your phone sucks. I have a 16 by 58 O scale layout where that's becoming the requirement and I hate it. I like my dedicated remotes.

Ive gat a Prodigy Advanced Squared I'm selling right now $150 plus shipping. Upgraded to the Elite


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

biglionelguy said:


> Once he needs to program a loco, he has exceeded the capabilities of his current unit. That will happen very quickly with the EZ Command.
> 
> Running trains on your phone sucks. I have a 16 by 58 O scale layout where that's becoming the requirement and I hate it. I like my dedicated remotes.
> 
> Ive gat a Prodigy Advanced Squared I'm selling right now $150 plus shipping. Upgraded to the Elite


No argument, but he's not at that point yet. DonR has already pointed that limitation out to him, and some people just want to run trains; they don't care about tweaking the performance "just so".


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> No argument, but he's not at that point yet. DonR has already pointed that limitation out to him, and some people just want to run trains; they don't care about tweaking the performance "just so".


thank you for being on my side. my layout is 4x7, which is all I can get in this apartment running 14 inch radius track. only running 2 trains and probably just one at a time.


----------



## TNTWOLTEMD (6 mo ago)

TNTWOLTEMD said:


> thank you for being on my side. my layout is 4x7, which is all I can get in this apartment running 14 inch radius track. only running 2 trains and probably just one at a time.


just found out converting to DCC sound is for the "experts". I`m a retired machinist who has access to machines. milled frame for speaker, UGH! distorted frame enough for contact strips to not properly sit and motor is partly in the cavity. speaker wires broke and I could not solder the tiny wires back on the PC board. crap. put it aside for a day when I ain`t got nothing to do.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's much easier to just buy a DCC sound locomotive.

There's no sense in putting yourself through the electronics frustration if you don't have to.


----------

